# Yellow Spotted Monitor breeders?



## Danielle-S (Sep 3, 2010)

Have just discovered that my 'Tiny' is a boy, and Id like to get him a girlfriend. Would anyone here know of any breeders in the Brisbane vicinity? Im also happy to bring one in from interstate if necessary. Thanks in advance


----------



## imported_Varanus (Sep 3, 2010)

Danielle,

Try Sonia Dewdney from "Australian Reptile Research and Breeding Centre" in S.A. She breeds Darwin locale animals and may have some available. Nice choice BTW!


----------



## Danielle-S (Sep 3, 2010)

Have just gave her a call and left a message. I have a feeling that Tiny came from her also. His previous owner said he came fram Adelaide. I think he was a good choice also, he's beautiful, and I 'respect' him highly. Funny word for a monitor, but he demands it.


----------



## Danielle-S (Sep 13, 2010)

So....my new little girl is coming this week. Sonia was able to help me out with a nearly similarly sized girl and we are in the process of getting the paperwork ready for her to fly to Brisbane. We've discovered that Tiny is from a line bred by someone else in Adelaide, which is a good thing, as they're both Darwin genes,and if they end up breeding, their genetics will be complimentory. Will post up piccies when I see her.

Ive also been spending some time in Tinys enclosure, getting to know him, building the trust. He certainly is a cheeky bugger, smart too. Today I was feeding him, and my husband was inside watching an action movie, rather loudly. There was the sound of gunfire, and Tiny stopped eating, and stood bolt upright on his hind legs, looking around for the source of the sound. He's bright yellow all under his belly, you learn something every day


----------



## Mr.James (Sep 13, 2010)

how old is tiny?


----------



## monitordude (Sep 13, 2010)

im also thinking of getting one from the same breeder
can you please post some pics of the enclosure so i can get an idea of what to do.


----------



## Danielle-S (Sep 13, 2010)

My guess is that Tiny is about 18months old. I didnt get a d.o.b. from his previous owner. Hopefully she will see this thread and jump in.


----------



## Danielle-S (Sep 13, 2010)

I'll get some photos of his enclosure in the next couple of days for you ridgie


----------



## GeneticProject (Sep 13, 2010)

Look up scales and tails in adelaide he breeds them I was in his shop Sunday he has bout 5 or 6 for sale.


----------



## suzpect (Sep 14, 2010)

how much roughly are they including the freight?


----------



## monitordude (Sep 15, 2010)

$480 including freight


----------



## Danielle-S (Sep 18, 2010)

She is on her way!!!!! I pick her up first thing in the morning  Yay!


----------



## branca (Sep 18, 2010)

nice! show us some pics of her when she comes


----------



## monitordude (Sep 18, 2010)

nice, is she coming from Sonia in SA?
ive got one coming from her aswell


----------



## Danielle-S (Sep 18, 2010)

She came in this morning, picked her up and brought her home. All settled in.













And I have named her Vivienne

And...yes, she came from Sonya. :lol:


----------



## reptilian1924 (Sep 18, 2010)

Danielle-S, Your juvenile Yellow Spotted Monitor is awesome looking thanks for sharing photos of your new pet monitor, hope you one day get to breed it if that is your goal best of luck.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Sep 18, 2010)

Very Nice, congrats!

Hope there's some breeding down the track for "Vivienne". Sounds like we need all the Top End Panoptes we can get!!


----------



## monitordude (Sep 18, 2010)

looks mad! hope mine looks like that when i get him.


----------



## Mr.James (Sep 18, 2010)

Are you planning to house them together Danielle? I'm interested to hear how they go.


----------



## Danielle-S (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks for your encouraging coments. Due to the obvious size difference, I have been advised to house both monitors seperately. I readied an outdoor enclosure for Vivienne, but she is a little smaller than I expected, so I again was advised to keep her inside. The plan is to keep Tiny on his bi-weekly feeds, as per normal, but to increas Viviennes to daily feeds and increased enclosure temperature. Then when she is close to Tinys size, to introduce them to the same enclosure. This advice has come from Sonya, and she seems to know her stuff, Im more than happy to follow it. She wants me to keep her updated as well. Should be interesting. As my husband is a butcher, I'll have unlimited access to roo meat etc, so we'll see how she goes. Cheers


----------

